# New Series of ER



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Come on then who watched ER last night?

I am an ER nut and have just watched the first episode - oh my God I don't think I have cried so much since Dr Green died.

Poor old Dr Pratt

RLH


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop. Completely forgot that it, and Brothers and Sisters, was on last night


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to turn it off cos i was cring so much!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

did not know it was on. Could you tell me which channel and what time? is it still channel 4?
Thanks

Future Mummy


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not watching it - I started watching all the series right from the start a few months ago and I think I will wait!  I am up to series 10 now so not doing so bad! xxx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bee Bee - series 10 so soon - it gets very addictive doesn't it 

Future Mummy - at the mo it is on More4 at 9pm on a Thursday, Brothers and Sisters is on straight after so its a real american soaps night


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i love ER its on more 4 (channel 138 on sky) @ 9pm on thursdays

can't belive its going to be the last ever series....
i was crying     tho last night!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Saw it last night and again today as my sis had missed it and I had it recorded (Cath I can keep it for you if you can get up to edinburgh to watch it  ). Think I cried even more watching it again today    

Still in denial that this is the last ever series. I've seen every episode, even when I worked abroad in Africa for 2 years my Mum would video them and post over the tapes (I had access to a TV and VHS recorder). That's how much of an addict I am    

They usually start showing it on Channel 4 a few weeks after starting on More 4 so keep an eye out on the schedules (at least they done this every other year).

I heard that loads of old characters are coming back into it but not sure if it's in real time or flashback; certainly Dr Greene and Dr Romano will have to be in flashback      Would just dissolve in my own drool if Doug Ross came back ^heart^


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Is George  coming back for the last series?    
Future Mummy


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

george clooney siad no..as far as i konw..but there will be loads from old series coming back for the last time...  and other celeb apearances


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OH I missed this - having said that I still have 3 episodes of the last series to watch  

I am hoping to get the box sets so I can watch them like bam bam from start to finish, 
I wonder if they will do a complete box set like they have for friends if this is the last one 

I have sky+ so will have to work out when they are showing the first episode again to link them all 
although I might link from next week and watch the first one on the pc if I can  . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know if they will do a box set for a while yet - I have been buying mine one after the other!  The first 9 seasons cost me £9.99 each off HMV.com and after that they are £30!!!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG I cried buckets - was so not expecting that!! and the saddest bit was over at ikes and there was that lovely pic of him, (trying to not say too much incase some don't know yet what's happened!!) it was just so sad!!

am so hooked on ER, if Doug Ross came back I think I'd be totally out of control!! may need smelling salts or something!!

can't wait for next weeks episode already - am wishing my life away!!

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG! I can't remember the last time I cried that much at the telly - poss when Green went. 

I don't think George is coming back though when it was discussed it was more that they weren't saying either way. Green is going to be in flashback, Carter is coming back and I can't remember who else.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, I hold my hand up too, the last time I cried so much was when lovely Dr Greene shuffled off    It was so unexpected! The bit that got me the most was when Frank called the lift and put his hand on his shoulder...... *sobsob*

But happy days, Carter is coming back, I luurrrvvvveee him   I don't think I could cope if handsome Doug Ross came back    but I would love to see Peter Benton again as well. 

I just can't accept this is it, the last series forever


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I would love to see Peter Benton again as well.


Me too!


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't wait to see John Carter, I really miss him, in fact my little boy is called Noah which some, I will mention no names, say is after Noah Wyle the actor.  No-one has noticed yet but Noah's middle name is John      Honestly though I didn't name him after a character in ER - although Mikey came a close second and that really was after Mikey in The Goonies - one of my favourite films of all time 

Do you know Dr Greene's death was so sad I have to this day been unable to watch that episode again. My dh watched it again a couple of months ago when it was repeated on TV, he said to me was I going to watch it with him but I said NO it is just too soon, the wounds still haven't healed - he said rubbish and watched it by himself.  However after it had finished even he said he wished he hadn't watched it again as it was just too sad  

I don't know what I will do when the series finishes    I suppose, although I may buy the box sets so that I can get my ER fix as and when I need it.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hopefully ER will be like Friends and SATC and be repeated endlessly.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep that episode of Dr Greens death is an alltime tearjerker !

 it gets repeated endlessly ! and from the start!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

weeza82 said:


> I just can't accept this is it, the last series forever


Me neither  I've seen every single episode 

Unfortunately I don't think the lucious Mr Clooney is coming back  Julianna Margulies (Carol Hathaway) was asked but said she wouldn't come back as she'd left her charcter in a good place; so can only assume she'd have been back if George was.

I've heard that Dr Green and Dr Romano (he of unfortunate incidents with helicopters) are back in flashback and that Carter, Benton and Weaver are returning for episodes.
*
Cath*- ER is repeated quite often during the day on More4, tends to be in blocks throught out the year though as opposed to Friends which is on daily 

Yep Dr Green dying was traumatic , the other one I bawled at was when Carter and Lucy (the blond med student) were stabbed and she died in theatre after Romano spent hours trying to save her, oh and the one where Michael dies and Neela sat watching his video tape telling her to have a great life   . I also got a bit upset when they wrote Ray out (rather liked him  )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mazv, youve just posted the same episodes I would have said! for the same reasons - spooky!

In the early series 1,2 & 3 I got the books, series one's book was each episode as it was said! with side notes.

it was also the time we did our first tx and I remember getting it from the bookshop near the clinic after a scan . . .

Anyone remember Carters first episode  Oh how I 
~Dizzi~


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't remember Carter's first episode, you must refresh our memories Dizzi!

Mazv, those episodes are amazing, I love those too. I have to add, when Weavers partner Sandy died got me as well. 

One of my most favourite episodes from recent series had the poor guy with multiple personalities and at the end Morris sat by his bed talking to him. Isn't Morris a great character? He was such an idiot when he first started but now, despite flashes of idiocy, he has really matured and is a fantastic doctor. 

Is Luka going to be in theis series or has he gone? I know they have left it quite up in the air regarding his work.....


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhhh I love Dr Carter's first episode!!!  He was what originally got me hooked  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Plot summary for
> "ER" Doctor Carter, I Presume (1996)
> It's Dr. Carter's first day as a surgical intern and he learns just how challenging his year is going to be. Not only must he put in a 36 hour shift he learns that for his first day, he will be going back to his old haunts covering the ER. On top of that, he will be alone overnight covering not only the ER, but also the intensive care unit and all surgical patients.


http://www2.warnerbros.com/ertv/web/episode_guide_s1_8629.html

Confident surgical resident Dr. Peter Benton can solve any medical problem in the emergency room. When Benton correctly diagnoses a case of thrombosis, which the victim's personal physician missed, he impresses the *naive * medical student, John Carter

Carter is assigned to deal with a patient, Liz who is a frequent visitor to the emergency room. She constantly tries to seduce the doctors using real or imaginary maladies to get their attention. This time Liz has a rash on her buttocks, caused by poison oak, and Carter must examine it. Later, she asks him to come home with her, and Carter accepts.  

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Weeza*- how could I forget that episode. It was a howler    and they'd not long had their wee boy too 

*Dizzi*- I loved Carter, he was always getting into really stupid scenarios    turned into a fab Dr though, just like Morris 

Really hope Luka comes back too. Very easy on the eye


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I couldnt find any video clips of that the first carter episode - but thought I would post that anyway


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Mmmm Carter  - has to be my all time number one man he does!  Noah Wyle of course lol - although if he turned up in his lab coat I wouldn't turn him away  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

If you have an Ipod with video - ER is avalible on download! £1.89 per episode . .  or 19.99 for series one 

I only have a nano ( pre video)


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

aww I wish I had an ipod lol I could take carter with me everywhere hehe!!  Don't think DH would appreciate it though!  He moans enough when I watch it on DVD - although funnily enough he does like the series where Thandie Newton comes in  xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the box set of series one    the only one i got!! had it for years and havent watched for ages..think i might now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome Jess 

Where is it you live  Do you want company to watch them  . . . .


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

you definitely should! xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

just found this 

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/galleries/gallery.aspx?cp-documentid=12773925&GT1=61503

/links


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG OMG I can't wait


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone pass me a brown paper bag- I'm hyperventilating here!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it really true      

Did you see tonights episode   On the plus side you did get a glimpse of hunky Luca again 

I welled up at the name plaque wall


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i   luca 

i was drolling


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Had a wee   at the name plates too. 


Can't wait for George. One of the gynae treatment rooms at our hospital has a pic of him as Dr Ross on the ceiling to help take your mind off what's going on down below. Worked for me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am still trying to Catch up!


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just watched Thursday's ER and it was so sad, I even had a little   at Abby's leaving and the name plaque wall.  However I had to avert my eyes when she was standing on the edge of the building - it made me feel sick 

So that is two of the main characters out now - what are they doing - running them down until none are left?  Maybe that's why Dr Ross is coming back yipppeee


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG,OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've missed it! I didn't realise it was back on??

What happened to Dr Pratt?? Please can someone fill me in??     Have put it on my planner for Thurs  

Thank you xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

dr pratt died   you remeber the last series the ambulance blowing up well he was in side but survived and he got a s far as the ER and complications ..lead to his death ..very moving episode..then abby left to live with luca   and there kid ....

make you put it on reminder..


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh no    

Thanks hon x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Slinky you can watch the follow up episode to the ambulance being blown up on the internet - ( the first episode of the new series & others ) Its what I am doing tommorrow 

search more4 catch up tv 

~Dizzi~


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't believe Abby's left!!! 

*Slinky* We OBVIOUSLY have the same taste in TV!!! 

xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi

oh no,still to watch last weeks episode!  Poor Abby, dh will be devastated, he so loves her!
bring back Carter!

samj


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

KW -     I have no life anymore! I live through TV!!!


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thursday nights are getting a bit ridiculous now - what with ER, Greys Anatomy and Brothers & Sisters all on at the same time - I have to set aside an hour every week to set the dvd recorder  

If you think Luka is   then you should get a butchers of Dr McDreamy in Greys Anatomy   Although for my money Luka still wins


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooh tough call RLH33!!!!  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just watched Pratts Death - Am sat here     

Will watch the next one now


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dizzi    

I watched it twice   and went thorugh a box of tissues!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mazv  

I watched 3 in a row, yesterday, Pratts Death, New chief, and Abbys Leaving,
I had _very Moist eyes_ and was hiding behind a usion when Abby was on the roof!
I will really miss Abby - DH is gutted too he liked her eyes 

Talking of characters comming back I would love to see Susie back, (Sherry Springfield)

I also loved the bit were Halle showed abby the locker nameplates 

Its on tonight and Ive got it on sky+

~Dizzi~


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

right are we all up to  date now


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh I loved Susie as well I really missed her when she left, another I really liked was Ching Mei (Sp?).

Although he is obviously not going to come back in the flesh but I also thought Dr Romano added a comedy element to ER, although he was quite horrible, he was quite funnily so


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I watched last nights this afternoon! It was another great episode!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw it last night Dizzi OMG       It was really disturbing  

I loved the fact that Neela was on MSN to Ray though thought that was sweet. I soo wanted them to get together and then he got hit by the truck


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too Maz - I was really liking Ray, what do you think of neela and the new guy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm not too sure on that one yet. I thought it was funny though him saying that one day she'd wake up next to him and it would feel right (or something like that) I think it could be a go-er   I loved it when Lucien told him her fav things and said if he hurt her he'd kill him    

Still can't believe this is the last series


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

lol - diddnt he say he would remove his gallbladder! Classic line 

I agree could be a goer between him & Neela - he seems infatuated after getting his one night! 
and disinterested in the other ladies about suddenly!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

So was Ray she wasMSNing. I couldn't read the screen. Would love him to come back, though I do think Neela and the aussie could work too.


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh I loved Ray, to be honest I don't think there is anyone I didn't love  but thought it was lovely that Neela was still in touch with him and that they were on good terms.  When he left the series, after he lost his legs which was a bit of a   , it was left that there was some bad stuff going on between them and that she was somehow to blame for the accident.

I'm not too sure about the aussie, he seems a bit too cocky


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG we are so far behind on ER here, not sure what series we have maybe 11?, last nights was where Abby has just asked Luka to ask her to marry him again...they have the baby and last week was the one where Forrest Whitakers character kidnapped Luka.  Anyone know what series that is and how many I have to go until I am where you all are....and another OMG, whats happened to Pratt? How did he die...no dont tell me....ok tell me, I need to be prepared.  Ray still has 2 perfectly healthy legs where I am!
x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tink

You are on Season 13 and we are on Season 15 so Ray loses his legs at the end of your series.  

You don't want to know what happens to Poor Dr Pratt, or on any of the other Seasons - I know the suspense will kill you but you don't want to know, it will just spoil it  

See I knew there were some good things about living the UK, forget the rain, the cold, the dodgy economy, at least we are up to date on ER  

To everyone = In order to find all this out I have been on the nbc website and the way Dr Greene comes 'back' is in a memory scene with the new chief when he works on her son who has been in an accident.  I was wondering how/when her previous 'life/family' would come into it - there have been some tantalising little titbits that were obviously put in to link into future episodes.

Oooooh I wonder how they did that - I wonder if it was a real episode from the past or one they have recorded especially


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

RLH- it'll be easy to spot if its old or new recording. Just depends how much hair Dr Greene has left; if any    

Tink-oh wow you've still got some great episodes to look forward too 

I kind of like the Aussie and like Dizzi think he really does have a thing for Neela; so it could work. She needs someone in her life after Michael


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Since I found out that Pratt is no longer around I just have to know what happened to him....Please tell me, I loves Grey Anatomy too and frequently spoil it for myself by going on to the web-site to find out what happens in the next episode!

Someone please tell me...............I am the person who reads the last page of the book before I am half way through it.... Who used to open my christmas presents early and then wrap them back up before my mum got home from work (yes I watched my Wham video way before christmas and managed to looked suitably delighted on christmas day)....I must know!!!

x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

My God if you go to those lengths to find out what you have got for Christmas then not knowing what has happened in ER really must be killing you  

If you insist I will tell you - at the end of the Season 14 an ambulance got blown up by a bomb with Dr Pratt in the front seat.  He got out alive and everything seemed ok with him but whilst he was being treated by Morris, Abby and Neela they found a big swelling on his neck that was a cut artery.  They managed to repair it with a risky procedure but when they tried to wake him up he was brain dead so they took him to theatre to remove his organs which were donated.  I tell you it was so so so sad


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh no poor Pratt, thank you for the info RLH, I will be able to sleep tonight now...although V sad of course.  Think it might be best if I just go to the DVD shop in the next couple of days and get the next 2 seasons...my DH is out all day on a sunday so will have an ER lovefest next sunday!

Ooh, just one more question whats going on with Abby, why does she leave and in my season she is just about to marry Luka I think...I promise I wont ask any more questions after that!

You know what else I love...House....perhaps we should start a new thread...anyone else out there love House?..I think I missed my calling in life, ER, Greys Anatomy, House..anyone spot a theme here

x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I keep thinking the new chief is Pratt's mother but no-one knows.  Have I picked that up right from somewhere or am I losing the plot


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Didn't Pratt's mum die at some point? I thought it had been mentioned in a previous series when he found his dad. Could be completely wrong though and I like the theory.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Cath*- yeah I think she did die. Wasn't that why he was looking after his younger brother with learning difficulties (then he died in the shooting with Chen when they ended up in the river)

Its on again tonight  Can't wait


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have been on holiday for a week so sat down this afternoon to watch my weekly fix of ER and what did I see - the return of Ray YAY!!  Now this must be leading somewhere, although it seemed all a bit awkward between him and Neela I truly believe that they are meant for each other - what a tease though - how could he kiss her and then leave her like that.

I think it is only a matter of time before either he is back or she leaves to join him in Baton Rouge.  Oh I really hope they get together, as I said before - I love Ray.

My DH did mention that this series seems quite sad and that no-one is happy but I had to point out to him that it was the last and final series so they should be sad so that they can be in tune with all the viewers who are devastated that this is the last time we will be able to watch a new series  

However I really do hope that everything is left on a happy note - for example Neela and Ray getting together but a period of mourning will be needed before I can get over the loss of my favourite tv programme


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I was raging last night. The blinkin' PVR didn't record ER          

My wee brother couldn't believe I hadn't seen it as it was soooooo good   I made him tell me what happened as I couldn't wait until Monday night to find out. Am going to have to stay up til 11pm Monday night just to make sure I see it (can't trust the PVR   )

Can't wait to see the scrummy Ray again  (need a smiley for licking lips  )

RLH- I'll be wearing a black armband for the last episode


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Maz - you can watch it online 

C4 Catch up tv - I caught up with ER this way-I have yet to watch this weeks episode so pleased to see ray re appears


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How could they make Ray walk off and leave Neela like that?   Don't think he'll be coming back though


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I really hope he's back, I LOVE Ray!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmm last nights one was a bit slow  

Thought Frank was so sweet though with the whole recipie thing  . Ooooh and Neela and the new Oz doc  that's definitely going somewhere (btut I still want her to go to Baton Rouge and end up with Ray!)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i absolutely love ER but is any one else finding the rescent episodes a bit dissapointing  
i just thought its the last ever series bit more   excitment is needed...loving the story lines but you really need to consetrate watching them, they never used to be like that


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I have missed quite a few episodes of this series and the Monday night repeat is too late for me, but luckily, I get the irish channel RTE where I live which shows the More 4 Thrusday night episode the Sunday night before at 9.30 yay!!! I will not give away spoilers BUT you all MUST watch this week, it is a good one! 

I agree I don't think it has been as gripping as previous series either. I have some niggling queries though.....
1) why does every man ever to walk into the ER always fall in love with Neela? 
2) How old is Sam's son now? He looks about 30!
3) What are the odds that Tony and Sam will have a fight and he will "comfort" himself in the arms of the intern with the huge crush on him? 

BTW I love Morris so much   and miss Greg so much as well, not to mention Luca.....


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone watch last nights sepisode   It was really quite disturbing  

The week befores was really good (Wezza you were spot on  a must watch one ) it was so great to see so many old characters back although som eof them were looking a lot older so the flashback aspect was a little bit suss  

I don't get the Neela thing either (but DH does   ) Pretty sure it'll probably all go horribly wrong for Tony & Sam   Oh yeah can anyone tell me about the new interns... are the dark haired girl with glasses and the surgical intern husband and wife or brother and sister   I thought in first episode that they were married but then she had crush on Tony so I was like what's going on   Then last night I thought someone mentioned about him being her brother (in which case it makes sense that she fanices Tony   )

Still missing Greg too but Archie is just getting better and better this series  Archie for Chief


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies

Please excuse me for barging into your thread but I don't want to read back and find out what has happened so far because I've been waiting for the new series to appear on Channel 4 but it hasn't!!!  Aaaargh!!! DH and I both love it but wanted to sort of "savour" it and wait until it appeared on terrestrial (we are wierd I know) but now I'm going into a panic that I'm missing it and Channel 4 have gone completely mad and decided not to screen it or something - does anyone know?  I have only just found this thread by accident or I'd have been on it long ago!  

SarahP


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi SarahP,

Apparently it will be on C4 late spring/early summer.  If you can't wait you can always watch the More4 episodes on the C4 website.

Foxy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I saw a trailer for it coming onto Channel 4 last week (the trailer not it coming on) and think it may only be a few weeks away. It is coming though!

This series isn't shaping up as good as the last few. It feels a bit too staged like they're trying to fit in all these comebacks by old cast and make a big farewell.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oooh thanks girls - I will wait for it to be on C4 and savour it, week by week    sorry to hear this series is a bit disappointing though    I was totally shocked when they suddenly announced it was the last ever series,   personally I think there should be free ER withdrawal counselling  

SarahP


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG did you see ER on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            

What a cliffhanger! (I won't spoil it for you Sarah  Anyone know what happens


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I saw the next episode last night, but I shan't give it away! 

How funny was the drunken chief   and I think I'm warming more and more towards Brenner, the aussie dude, every week


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Weeza- I can't wait until Thursday!!! I loved the bit with the Chief & Archie sooooo funny. I had no idea he could sing though   I'm really warming to the Aussie Dr too; quite dishy really


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive not abandoned you all Ive just not read the thread as I am due a massive ER catch up this week! and am trying not to read any spoilers


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oooooh Dizzi you have sooo much to catch up on!!! It's been good recently; last couple of episodes have really upped the shock factor! get watching Mrs so we can chat about it


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just read on BBC website that George is back!!!
Episode aired this week in the Us  can't wait!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think he's back for the finale which was on in the US this week rather than here this week. Can't wait. 

Picked up again the last few weeks.


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello still loving the last series   but it did dip a bit  

but just seen last weeks one with carter   
but how sad


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Grrr, I have missed a few episodes and am a bit behind now  

Did I see an ad on More4 for the George Clooney episode?? How exciting!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm on a nightshift tonight so won't see George till tomorrow


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Was just coming to post to tell everyone that it's a double bill next week and the gorgeous George is on it!!!!! Turns out Julianna Marguiles comes back too. So hope it means that Doug & Carol are still together  Poor Carter though coming back, I'm hoping they are not preparing us for the worst to finish off the series


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

oooh can I joiin in too? I'm a huge ER fan and have been watching it for years, and am so sad it's the last series. Can't help wondering where it's going sometimes?!! Felt so sorry for Carter, it was as if all the staff knew him, but none of the bosses appreciated his experience.
Can't wait for this weeks episode!!!
lol
Dxxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

One day to go to the Gorgeous George double bill!!!!

(I think I need a life    )


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG OMG - is George in it tomorrow?? I can't wait!!! How exciting!!

lol
Dxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm behind too  

Wil catch up with sky+ soon!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

10 minutes until George girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG I'm sooooooo excited          ​


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm pacing myself, watching finding Madeleine first then ER on More 4. Can't wait, can't wait.
lol
Dxxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ooooh, it was very good last night, wasn't it! And the other oldie who was there!!! (I don't want to spoil it though!)


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wish they could do a spin off with George........ still gorgeous.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

With you on that one Cath  It was just fab to see him again yum,yum,yum,yum 

Can't believe there's only 3 episodes left!!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you see tonights episode  Soooooo fab


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm falling in love with Dr Brenner a little more every week


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG!!!

I can't believe Neela!! I so wanted her to be with Dr Brenner - he's so fit!! I was very surprised at the ending I really wasn't expecting that - but I suppose they'll live happily ever after. Wonder if Dr. Brenner needs cheering up??!!    

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I thought they kept showing Neela at the new hospital cos she was going to turn around and go back to Brenner (can I join the queue to comfort him?   ) V please she FINALLY got it together with Ray thought. Can't believe it's nearly over


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Neela can have Ray, he's a bit too pouty for me iykwim    Brenner fills my hot doctor quota very well since Kovac left with whiny Abby


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well ladies, tonights the night, the last one ever    I am so looking forward to it and the "Previously on ER" program that's on before it! I shall not be answering the phone from 8pm tonight    I had panicked all week that I would miss it, much to DH's exasperation, but it looks like I will be dug into the sofa with a box of tissues, all ready


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

weeza, hadn't heard anything about "Previously on ER" thanks hugely for the heads up on that.......is it on E4? I will be superglued to the sofa from 7.55pm - box of tissues and huge bar of Cadburys in hand, will just have to make sure that DH is organised with the drinks supply!!

So can't believe it's the last one.......       how on earth is it going to end? 
lol
A very sad D (currently adding ER box set to Christmas wish list)

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't believe it's over   Was great to see all those old characters. And Rachel - wow she's grown up! Cried loads when they were showing Mark Green in the Previously programme. 

Box sets on my Xmas list too now.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, I roared and cried at the Mark Green bits in "Previously....."  too      There was so much that I had forgotten! Ahhh, Doug Ross, you still have my heart      as does Kovac and now Brenner   

DH thought the finale itself was an anti-climax, but I thought it was good, just the way it should have been, although should they have cleared things up for Carter and Kem? The old man sitting with his wife had me in total bits, (even though every time I looked at her all I could think of was the actress in Not Another Teen movie having a lesbian snog!!! )

I loved the staff all standing waiting for the ambulances to come at the end and was glad that Carter was there. Good times. 

Boxset for Weeza too please


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I watched the Previously on ER last night and I had thought that it would be a montage of all the best bits from previous episodes, I hadn't realised that it was the actors talking about it.
I too was a little disappointed with the grand finale - but then I'm not quite sure what I was expecting anyway! There were good and bad bits Carter and Kem - she hardly had a civil word for him, - left very much up in the air,  the old lady dying - very sad, I wasn't sure if the pregnant with twins woman and her husband made it or not, and then the end getting ready for the major incident - that was a good finish.

So what next guys? Don't like any of the Casualty/Holby programmes, wonder where I'm going to get my medical fix from? Going to be so strange ...........no more ER, maybe they'll do a SATC style film - now that would be good.

lol
Dx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaaaargh just lost a huge post      

Quick recap... saw it last night loved it   but cried buckets     Cracked at the bit where Rachel told Frank her Dad used to work there  "Mark Green" and Frank looked as though he was about to cry   Disappointed Carter & wife didn't reconcile but then means he can stay at County  

Can't belive no more ER! What will I do for TV now   It's been weekly viewing for 6 months of every year for the last 15 of my life    

Maz x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I realised last night that I've been watching ER longer than I've been with dh


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

CathB said:


> I realised last night that I've been watching ER longer than I've been with dh


OMG, SNAP!!!! Same here, I have never thought of that before!

Oooh, was it just me, or did they bring back some of the old nurses, like the one at the start who ernt and woke Morris up?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Weeza I think all the original nurses were back for the last one! Can't believe it wasn't on last night   I had to mooch on FF instead


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

They are reshowing the new series of ER on Channel 4. It starts tonight at 8pm


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

ive now watched every single episode of ER!!
  now its gone....and will be missed,,loved it


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry girls, but only just seen this

Did you not get the storyline of the last ep 

The very 1st ep was Carters 1st day and they had a major casulty incident (I think it was a building colapse or fire) exactly the same with the last ep ! They hinted at it when Carter zoned out and snapped back and said something about it reminded him of something.


----------

